# HIS HD 4650 iSilence 512 MB



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2009)

The HIS HD 4650 iSilence with its passive Zalman cooling solution offers a noise free experience, which is especially important when building a quiet media PC system. On top of that you will also receive a full version of the STALKER Clear Sky game.

*Show full review*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 28, 2009)

Please remember to put one or two older cards in your list - so that people can make appropriate UPGRADE comparisons.


----------

